# (Spieleserver-) Hosting und DSLite / Portforwarding



## Syllub (24. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

langsam tritt bei mir eine dezente Verwirrung ein, weshalb ich mir hier eine gewisse Klarheit durch euch erhoffe. 
Ich habe einen 500/25 Mbit/s - Kabelvertrag bei Vodafone und eine FritzBox 6490 Cable. Von Vodafone bekomme ich eine öffentliche iPv6-Adresse, während iPv4 mittels DS-Lite "versorgt" wird. 

Nun habe ich meinen alten Rechner entstaubt und neu aufgesetzt und möchte beispielsweise einen Wreckfest- und einen Minecraftserver drauf laufen lassen. 
Zum Hosten eines Wreckfest-Servers habe ich mittels SteamCMD das Spiel geladen, die Konfiguration vorgenommen und den Server gestartet. (Anleitung: hier).
Hier hat man keine Möglichkeit dem Server die genutzte IP-Adresse zu entlocken. So viel ich aber über netstat und den Ressourcenmonitor erkennen konnte, nimmt der Server die iPv4-Adresse. Portforwarding an der Fritze zu den im Link angegeben Ports bringt aber dank DS-Lite nichts.
-> Somit keine Chance einen privaten Server für mich und Freunde aufzumachen. 
[Abseit davon funktioniert komischerweise das Hosten nichtmal am eigenen PC egal ob Steam- oder LAN-Modus, ich sehe diesen verdammten Server nicht. Auch wenn ich Firewall/Antivirus etc. pp. an oder aus habe....  ]

Wenn ich nun einen Minecraft-Server hoste, dann kann ich hier eine IP-Adresse angeben. Auch hier müsste im Idealfall Ports aufmachen, damit Freunde draufkommen. Hier habe ich aber die Möglichkeit über die öffentliche iPv6-Adresse und Portforwarding an die iPv6-Adresse des Rechners meine Freunde draufkommen zu lassen, oder nicht? Wenn ich mit iPv4 arbeite, sollte das wieder nicht möglich sein.


Nach einiger Recherche zu DS-Lite, Portforwarding, Serverhosting usw., habe ich mir Gedanken gemacht, welche Möglichkeiten einem eigentlich bleiben, um sich mit Freunden zusammenzuschließen und zu spielen. Abseits davon, dass aktuell eh immer mehr über die Netze von Steam, Epic, Ubisoft etc. pp. läuft, hier mal meine Feststellungen und Fragen:

A) Durch DS-Lite entfällt eigentlich die Möglichkeit mit iPv4-Adressen + Portfreigaben zu arbeiten. Wenn dann müsste ich hier komplett auf iPv6 gehen. Sprich: Server an die iPv6-Adresse des Rechners binden, Port an der Fritzboxfreigaben die zu dem Rechner (iPv6) gehen und dann die öffentliche iPv6-Adresse+Port an Freunde geben. So müsste das ja bei einem Minecraft-Server funktionieren, sofern der Client die 6er-Adresse entgegen nimmt. 

B) Da man aber bei Wreckfest eben nicht die Möglichkeit hat direkt eine IP-Adresse anzusteuern sondern das nur über einen Serverbrowser erfolgt, müsste ich hier auf ein VPN + LAN-Modus-Server setzen. 
In diesem Fall aber kein VPN wie es aktuell (Trend...) verstanden wird a la Verschleierung im Internet, sondern dass man eben sich zusammen schließt und somit sich gegenseitig direkt anpingen und mit einer separaten IP-Adresse ansprechen kann. 
Früher war dafür ja Tunngle oder Hamachi das non-plus ultra, da aber Tunngle eingestellt wurde und Hamachi bei mir partout nicht funktioniert (ja...trotz der ganzen tollen Anleitungen), habe ich zumindest testweise mit Radmin VPN gute Erfahrungen gemacht. 
Jedoch habe ich festgestellt, dass Radmin sämtlichen Traffic darüber komplett über Russland laufen lässt, was mir persönlich irgendwie wenig schmeckt, egal ob es an sich (hoffentlich) nur die Kommunikation der Spiele ist.

An dieser Stelle frage ich mich: wie kann man sich sonst zusammen schließen? Muss ich hierfür ein P2P-Netz mit den Mitspielern errichten, damit ich a) die DS-Lite Geschichte umgehen kann und b) alle den Server finden? Welches Programm/System kann man hierfür am besten nutzen? Oder kennt ihr noch andere Wege um ein Tunnelnetz aufzubauen, damit man sich für sowas zusammenschließen kann? (Gerade mit Hinblick auf Wreckfest muss ich vermutlich Richtung VPN gehen und irgendwie den LAN-Modus zum laufen bekommen...)


Anmerkung hierbei: 
Klar, man kann auch bei Nitrado usw., einfach einen Server mieten und sich dabei eine Menge Zeit und Ärger ersparen. Aber es interessiert mich einfach und ich möchte das ganze einfach verstehen, wie man am besten mit der DS-Lite/iPv4/iPv6- Geschichte und VPNs am besten händelt.
Spätestens, wenn ich mal Fernzugriffe für andere Anwendungen einrichten möchte, wird das Wissen auch eine Rolle spielen 

PS: Businesstarif oder andere Methoden für eine feste iPv4-Adresse sehe ich in meiner Situation nicht als Lösung an. PCP wird ja vermutlich auch noch Jahre benötigen....wenn es überhaupt implementiert wird.


Danke euch!


----------



## NatokWa (24. Mai 2020)

Derzeit würde dir doch schon einfaches DynDNS nutzen helfen. Hohl dir ne Webadresse und verklicker deiner Fritze das sie DIESE auf den entsprechenden Rechner leiten soll, dazu hast du die entsprechenden Optionen direkt in der Fritze verfügbar. 
Ist das einfachste was mir dazu einfällt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. Mai 2020)

Bei IPv6 ist KEIN NAT vorgesehen. Du bekommst von Vodafone nicht nur eine öffentliche IPv6 sondern ein ganzes IPv6-Subnetz (meist /64).
Jeder PC hat dann eine öffentliche IP, von der aus er direkt erreichbar ist, sofern da nicht eine Firewall (Windows/FritzBox) etwas blockiert.

Zur Domain:
Du kann Free dynamic DNS for IPv6 nutzen.
Da aber natürlich nur eine V6-Adresse, also einen AAAA-Record anlegen, keine V4-Adresse (A-Record).
Alle anderen Teilnehmer, mit denen du spielen willst, brauchen IPv6. Wenn die das nicht nativ durch den Provider bekommen, kann man einen Tunnel einrichten.
Da würde sich Hurricane Electric Free IPv6 Tunnel Broker eignen (nutze ich selbst).


----------



## Syllub (25. Mai 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Bei IPv6 ist KEIN NAT vorgesehen. Du bekommst  von Vodafone nicht nur eine öffentliche IPv6 sondern ein ganzes  IPv6-Subnetz (meist /64).
> Jeder PC hat dann eine öffentliche IP, von der aus er direkt erreichbar  ist, sofern da nicht eine Firewall (Windows/FritzBox) etwas blockiert.



Uff.... das ist natürlich in Sachen IP-Tracking ein ziemliches Brett....
Sobald  aber die V6-Adresse der Fritzbox aktualisiert wird (z.B. durch  Neustart), sollte auch das Subnetz entsprechend erneuer werden, oder  nicht? 


Zum DynDNS-Vorschlag laut von mir weitergedacht: dadurch habe ich eine "einfache" Adresse hinter der dann mein Host-PC erreichbar ist. Portfreigaben kann man dann über V6-Traffic über die Fritzbox regeln. Wenn ich bei der Hostanwendung wie z.B. Minecraft die V6-Adresse angeben kann, dann erscheint mir das soweit schlüssig und umsetzbar. Aber beispielsweise bei der dedicated Server Anwendung zu Wreckfest habe ich eben keine Möglichkeit eine Adresse anzugeben. D.h. ich hab absolut keine Kontrolle darüber wie der Server erreichbar sein soll... direkte Ansteuerung geht nicht und da vermutlich hier noch auf V4 gesetzt wird, sehe ich auch keine Möglichkeit dass der Server über das Steam/InGame sichtbar wird. 



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Alle anderen Teilnehmer, mit denen du spielen willst, brauchen IPv6.  Wenn die das nicht nativ durch den Provider bekommen, kann man einen  Tunnel einrichten.
> Da würde sich Hurricane Electric Free IPv6 Tunnel Broker eignen (nutze ich selbst).



Mit dem Tunnelsystem könnte man sich zumindest dadurch zu einem VPN zusammenschließen und alles was in diesem Netz gehostet wird, ist für die Teilnehmer sichtbar? Oder ist das nur dazu da, V6-Adressen ansteuern zu können, um z.B. direkt einen Server besuchen zu können?


----------



## Dooma (25. Mai 2020)

Genau aus den vorgenannten Gründen will niemand IPv6 privat gerne nutzen. (Also zumindest jeder der sich darüber Gedanken macht.)
Es hat sich als "schlechte Praxis" erwiesen wenn ein Privatanwender eine öffentlich erreichbare IP hat. Für viele ist NAT auch ein Sicherheitsfaktor. Und die meisten kennen sich damit einigermaßen aus, was man von v6 mal so gar nicht behaupten kann. Mangels Einsetbarkeit in der Vergangenheit hat niemand damit "rumgespielt", ergo hat selbst kaum ein Enthusiast wirklich Ahnung im Umgang mit v6, also lasssen Sie lieber die Finger davon.
Mal ganz davon abgesehen gibt es leider immer noch genügend Programme die immer noch nur exklusiv mit IPv4 arbeiten. Mit DLlite beschneidet man seinen Internetzugang unnötig, würde ich persönlich so nie kaufen.
IPv6 wird leider über kurz oder lang unumgänglich werden für alle, aber was zur Entwicklungszeit eine tolle Idee war, also für jeden PC eine eigene externe IP; ist für die meisten "Ottos" doch eher ein Alptraum. Welchen Durchschnittsbenutzer kennt ihr, der eine Firewall vernünftig einstellen kann?  Da hat bei der Konzeption leider niemand drüber nachgedacht. So wie ich das sehe ist IPv6 immer noch nur ein Konzept, weil schlicht die einfache Anwendbarkeit und Sicherheit für Privatanwender fehlt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. Mai 2020)

Dooma schrieb:


> Genau aus den vorgenannten Gründen will niemand IPv6 privat gerne nutzen. (Also zumindest jeder der sich darüber Gedanken macht.)
> Es hat sich als "schlechte Praxis" erwiesen wenn ein Privatanwender eine öffentlich erreichbare IP hat. Für viele ist NAT auch ein Sicherheitsfaktor. Und die meisten kennen sich damit einigermaßen aus, was man von v6 mal so gar nicht behaupten kann. Mangels Einsetbarkeit in der Vergangenheit hat niemand damit "rumgespielt", ergo hat selbst kaum ein Enthusiast wirklich Ahnung im Umgang mit v6, also lasssen Sie lieber die Finger davon.
> Mal ganz davon abgesehen gibt es leider immer noch genügend Programme die immer noch nur exklusiv mit IPv4 arbeiten. Mit DLlite beschneidet man seinen Internetzugang unnötig, würde ich persönlich so nie kaufen.
> IPv6 wird leider über kurz oder lang unumgänglich werden für alle, aber was zur Entwicklungszeit eine tolle Idee war, also für jeden PC eine eigene externe IP; ist für die meisten "Ottos" doch eher ein Alptraum. Welchen Durchschnittsbenutzer kennt ihr, der eine Firewall vernünftig einstellen kann?  Da hat bei der Konzeption leider niemand drüber nachgedacht. So wie ich das sehe ist IPv6 immer noch nur ein Konzept, weil schlicht die einfache Anwendbarkeit und Sicherheit für Privatanwender fehlt.



Die Plasterouter wie die FritzBox haben eine SPI-Firewall integriert, die in der Standardeinstellung prima funktioniert.
NAT ist Murks und ist und war immer nur eine Notlösung. Öffentliche IPs sollte jeder PC haben, der andere öffentliche IPs erreichen soll.


----------



## Syllub (25. Mai 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Da würde sich Hurricane Electric Free IPv6 Tunnel Broker eignen (nutze ich selbst).



Habe  es mir gerade mal genauer geschaut. Irgendwie würde ich erstmal sehen  wollen, was das Programm macht bzw. ob man sich dann zu einem Netzwerk  zusammenschließen kann, wie bei Hamachi/Radmin oder ob das deutlich mehr  aufwand bedarf... Vor allem, was für Angeben man alles machen muss...  Oder einfach nur Fakeangaben? 






GraceHopper schrieb:


> Ja, per VPN (z.B. über die Fritzbox direkt) könnt ihr dann alle eure jeweiligen Netze zu einem großen machen. Dann funktioniert auch Zugriff auf die Windows-Netzwerkfreigabe etc.
> Vorsichtig aber, ich spreche aus Erfahrung: Die hohe Bandbreite der Kabelanschlüsse kann die CPU der Fritzbox zu 100% auslasten. Dann startet die Box nach ein paar Minten unter voller Last plötzlich neu durch den Watchdog



Gut zu wissen  Eine Fritzbox habe ich auch schon auf andere Wege zum Absturz gebracht.... 6390 Cable, Video auf FritzNAS gelegt, abgerufen und das Ding wurde träger und träger und tschüss.



Aber irgendwie bin ich immer noch etwas verwirrt. 
Den Ansatz per DynDNS habe ich soweit verstanden und finde ich schon sehr praktisch, wenn man über eine statische Adresse zumindest zum Router, deren Adresse sich ja ändert, usw. kommt. 
Aber gerade um dieses "Tor" eben nicht einrichten zu müssen, wäre ein VPN/Tunnelverbund zum spielen auf einem eigenen dedicated Server sicherlich einfacher. Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher ob das von DJKuhpisse verlinkte Tool genau das erfüllt. 

Grundsätzlich, wenn ich eine eigen eingerichtete Anwendung unterwegs erreichen möchte, würde ich lieber über das bspw. FritzBox VPN darauf zugreifen. Wenn aber Freunde z.B. auf diese Anwendung temporär zugreifen sollen, müsste ich entweder ein "Gäste"-VPN einrichten oder mit dem DynDNS arbeiten und temporär die Router per Portfreigaben usw. freigeben/einrichten.
Was würdet ihr hierbei mehr bevorzugen bzw. mit welchen Tools usw. habt ihr das soweit umgesetzt?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. Mai 2020)

Syllub schrieb:


> Habe  es mir gerade mal genauer geschaut. Irgendwie würde ich erstmal sehen  wollen, was das Programm macht bzw. ob man sich dann zu einem Netzwerk  zusammenschließen kann, wie bei Hamachi/Radmin oder ob das deutlich mehr  aufwand bedarf... Vor allem, was für Angeben man alles machen muss...  Oder einfach nur Fakeangaben?



Du baust da über IPv4 einen Tunnel auf und hast dann Zugang zum weltweiten IPv6-Netz. Ich nutze das, mit Fake-Daten geht es, man braucht aber eine gültige E-Mail-Adresse.
Der Tunnel ist kein VPN, wie gesagt, der nutzt einfach IPv4 als Link-Layer (ähnlich wie Teredo) und baut darüber den Tunnel auf, man kann dann ganz normal auch über IPv6 surfen.
Man kann den wahlweise bei sich am PC oder auch auf der Fritzbox aufbauen, bei der FritzBox kann man die Adressen dann auch per Router Advertisement verteilen lassen, sodass alle Geräte Zugang zu IPv6 haben.

Das alles macht aber nur dann Sinn, wenn der Provider kein IPv6 bietet.
Daher dort mal nachfragen.


----------



## Syllub (25. Mai 2020)

Jetzt habe ich es verstanden, danke dir!
Wie kommt es, dass du noch kein iPv6 besitzt? Gerade im Privatkundenbereich, dürften bestimmt die Netzbetreiber dran sein, neben iPv4 auf iPv6 einzurichten. Gut, bei den Kabelanschlüssen ist man ja gleich noch einen Schritt weitergangen indem man nur iPv6 Adressen verteilt und DS-Lite verwendet....


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. Mai 2020)

Mein Provider (kleiner lokaler Provider) hat laut eigener Aussage noch keinen Termin zur Einführung festgelegt.
Warum das so ist, kann ich dir nicht sagen.


----------



## Syllub (27. Mai 2020)

GraceHopper schrieb:


> PortForwarding ist sicherlich die schönere Alternative, weil die User keinerlei Tool/VPN benötigen.



Trotzdem wäre es sicherlich nützlich mit einem Tool sich leicht  miteinander zu verbinden... gibts denn für solche Fälle heutzutage noch  Tools die jetzt nicht wie Radmin VPN alles über Russland senden? 
OpenVPN ? Oder bei der Fritzbox VPN einen extra User anlegen und dabei die Geräte in ein extra Subnetz bringen? 



Aktuell  habe ich an der FritzBox die myFritz.net funktion eingerichtet und  werde damit erstmal ein bisschen Experimentieren wie es mit den  Freigaben so klappt. 
Bin mir nur noch nicht ganz sicher was genau  unter Schema bei "Manuelle Eingabe" verlangt wird. Ich schätze hier wäre  neben http(s) und ftp noch sftp, tcp und udp eine Möglichkeit, oder? 

Muss ich hierbei zwingend bei MyFritz!-Adresse etwas eingeben? 

Da  im Familienkreis eine Domain existiert, habe ich aktuell eine Subdomain  mit Weiterleitung auf [xyz].myfritz.net eingerichtet. 
Wenn ich aber  jetzt z.B. für Minecraft den Port 25565 per MyFritz!-Freigabe öffne und  eine MyFritz-Adresse eingebe, dann passt das wieder weniger mit der  Weiterleitung überein. 
Wäre es hier dann Best-Practice jeweils eine entsprechende Subdomain anzulegen die dann direkt auf die MyFritz-Freigabe deutet? 
Beispiel: minecraft.meine-domain.de -> minecraft.[xyz].myfritz.net (TCP/UDP) Port 25565 ? 
Beispiels 2: nas.meine-domain.de -> nas.[xyz].myfritz.net ? 

Und noch eine Frage:
da  der Server nicht durchgehend laufen wird, reicht es, wenn ich lediglich  die MyFritz-Freigabe kappe und/oder sollte besser auch die Subdomain  deaktiviert werden?

Danke euch!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (28. Mai 2020)

Du hast bei IPv4 im Standardfall exakt eine IPv4-Adresse, die sich dann alle Geräte per NAT teilen.
Du musst auch den Unterschied zwischen Portfreigabe und Portweiterleitung verstehen.
Portweiterleitung bedeutet einen statischen Eintrag in der PAT- und NAT-Tabelle, alles, was z.B. an POrt 80 an der genatteten IP ankommt geht an de PC mit der IP 172.16.0.10 auf Port 80, das wäre ein Beispiel.
Eine Portfreigabe bezieht sich auf eine Firewall, in diesem Fall hat die FritzBox eine SPI-Firewall, damit nur ausgehend Verbindungen aufgebaut werden können, bei IPv4 mit NAT kann man die durch das NAT praktisch weglassen, da ohne einen statischen Eintrag in der Tabelle per Portweiterleitung diese Daten nicht zugeordnet werden können.

Bei IPv6 ist das nicht so, da ist kein NAT vorgesehen.

Eine Portweiterleitung geht nur auf eine IP-Adresse, eine Domain hat damit exakt Null zu tun.
Da du nur eine IPv4 hast hilft dir auch eine Subdomain für die Portweiterleitung überhaupt nichts.
Anders bei IPv6, da braucht es das quasi, da alle PCs eine eigene öffentliche IP haben und nicht unter der gleichen IP angesprochen werden können (außer z.B. über einen Proxy z.B.).


----------



## Dooma (29. Mai 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Du hast bei IPv4 im Standardfall exakt eine IPv4-Adresse, die sich dann alle Geräte per NAT teilen.
> Du musst auch den Unterschied zwischen Portfreigabe und Portweiterleitung verstehen.
> Portweiterleitung bedeutet einen statischen Eintrag in der PAT- und NAT-Tabelle, alles, was z.B. an POrt 80 an der genatteten IP ankommt geht an de PC mit der IP 172.16.0.10 auf Port 80, das wäre ein Beispiel.
> Eine Portfreigabe bezieht sich auf eine Firewall, in diesem Fall hat die FritzBox eine SPI-Firewall, damit nur ausgehend Verbindungen aufgebaut werden können, bei IPv4 mit NAT kann man die durch das NAT praktisch weglassen, da ohne einen statischen Eintrag in der Tabelle per Portweiterleitung diese Daten nicht zugeordnet werden können.
> ...



Schön beschrieben, macht aber auch genau meinen Standpunkt klar: Natürlich ist IPv6 eigentlich das logischere und bessere Protokoll, aber die meisten Leute sind so getrimmt auf NAT und Portweiterleitungen, dass die den Transfer zu einer Firewall gar nicht hinbekommen. Nicht jeder ist so technisch interessiert wie die Leute hier im Forum. Auch sind die Umsetzungen in den Routern auch meist immer noch nur auf die Portweiterleitungen ausgelegt.
Mein "toller" (Sarkasmus) Telekom-Router kann auch IPv6, hat auch eine Firewall angeblich; also zumindest gibts ein grünes Häckchen für "ist AN" und das war's dann auch schon. Einstellen kann man da exakt gar nichts.
Solange man nicht genauso selbstverständlich das Konfigurieren kann was man gerne möchte als Benutzer ist die Umsetzung nicht zu gebrauchen. Deswegen kann man jedem nur raten sich auf jeden Fall eine v4 Adresse geben zu lassen, besonders wenn man vor hat "irgendetwas" auf dem eigenen Anschluss von außen verfügbar zu machen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (29. Mai 2020)

Dooma schrieb:


> Schön beschrieben, macht aber auch genau meinen Standpunkt klar: Natürlich ist IPv6 eigentlich das logischere und bessere Protokoll, aber die meisten Leute sind so getrimmt auf NAT und Portfreigaben, dass die den Transfer zu einer Firewall gar nicht hinbekommen. Nicht jeder ist so technisch interessiert wie die Leute hier im Forum. Auch sind die Umsetzungen in den Routern auch meist immer noch nur auf die Portweiterleitungen ausgelegt.
> Mein "toller" (Sarkasmus) Telekom-Router kann auch IPv6, hat auch eine Firewall angeblich; also zumindest gibts ein grünes Häckchen für "ist AN" und das war's dann auch schon. Einstellen kann man da exakt gar nichts.
> Solange man nicht genauso selbstverständlich das Konfigurieren kann was man gerne möchte als Benutzer ist die Umsetzung nicht zu gebrauchen. Deswegen kann man jedem nur raten sich auf jeden Fall eine v4 Adresse geben zu lassen, besonders wenn man vor hat "irgendetwas" auf dem eigenen Anschluss von außen verfügbar zu machen.



Leider muss ich dir Recht geben, denn die Plasterouter sind sehr schlecht, ich würde aber mal bei der T-Com nachfragen, wie man denn in der Firewall für IPv6 eingehende Verbindungen zulässt.
Man muss vielleicht so wie bei AVM eine erweiterte Ansicht aktivieren, um diese Einstellungen zu sehen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Juni 2020)

Syllub schrieb:


> PS: Businesstarif oder andere Methoden für eine feste iPv4-Adresse sehe ich in meiner Situation nicht als Lösung an. PCP wird ja vermutlich auch noch Jahre benötigen....wenn es überhaupt implementiert wird.


Eine Mail an Vodafone und schon stellen sie dich auf normales Dual Stack mit öffentlicher IP um.  Mehr brauchst du nicht.


----------

